# Aggression with Rabies Shot



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy had some vaccinations done last Wednesday (a week ago) one of which was her Rabies shot. She has since been quite aggressive. She is nippy, showed her teeth a couple of times, growls non-stop, ... I see these can all by signs and symptons of this vaccination and I am about 99% sure this is the cause as she was a wonderful dog before we took her in. 

Anyone relate? This will subside, right? Please


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we had no symptoms what so ever from the shot....slight tenderness is all...I would call my cet to ask.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Best person to ask is your vet,


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry I have no experience of this, Mo And Kendal are right .. call your vet asap 

I hope Daisy returns to her normal behaviour quickly


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have read about Rabies shots changing behaviour or inducing allergies...it was the reason I decided on not taking my dogs to France. I'm not sure however how much I what i have read is proven or anecdotal....as the others have said talk to you vet but don't necessarily take everything they say as gospel and do some of your own research. Hope your dog is OK


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you all. I did call the vet and she said a reaction to the rabies shot is very rare. We think she is still having tenderness from the yeast infection in her ear. In fact, she bite me tonight when I tried giving her ear med to her


----------



## xnaynay (Dec 10, 2012)

*aggression and biting*

My eight month old started getting very mean and biting when he has something in his mouth he isnt aloud to have- when we try to get it from him he shows his teeth and tries to bite us- he did bit me twice- he just started this in the last month or so before this we could open his mouth and get out anything- we did take her to the vet a few weeks ago and he has a yeast infection in his ears- i dont know what to do - he is a very good dog and loving except for this -help !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just go back to dasic training. get a cheep light weight lead cut off the loop leaving enough for you to handle. Then just leave this on the dog. It gives you a cance to controle yoi dog without the risk of bighting and you can also give a lead correction. 

Also teach or reteach the leave and give command. Traiding for treats or toys iff nesasery. 

The important thing ia that they dont het away with the snapping. They do it because they know it gets them what they want. I.e. You backing away and them getting to keep or do what they want. 


Every one knows how frustrating and ear problem is and how moody it can make you or your kids. So that is underatandable in a dog, you cant exsplaine to them whats happening. 

But you need to be firm at the start and nip it in the bud when they start acting up espetaly when they start nipping or biteing. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Exactly, a not well dog will be a touchy and may be grumpy dog, hope your dog is back to being happy and painfree very soon. Pain makes us all a bit grumpy and sensitive.


----------

